# Injectables with IUI or Timed Intercourse Club!



## bernina

Hi Everyone!

I searched and searched and couldn't find a thread dedicated to those on an injectable cycle but who are using IUI or timed intercourse and not doing IVF so I thought I'd start one. If there's already a thread out there somewhere please let me know and I apologize for the double post.

I thought it would be helpful to chat with others going through the same thing. Most of the threads I found were for those doing IVF and I know the desired outcome is a bit different when egg retrieval is taking place.

This is my very first cycle of injectables. I had 3 previous rounds of Clomid which I responded well too (except it took away most of my cervical mucus), but alas no BFP. 

I began 75IU Follistim injections on July 4 (cd 3). Regular ultrasounds have confirmed that I am responding well and as of today (cd 12) have 3 or 4 good sized follies, a nice thick uterine lining (complete with cervical mucus stripe!) and am set to trigger with Ovidrel tomorrow evening. DH and I will be having timed intercourse 24 and 36 hours after the trigger shot (and probably a day on either side of that as well).

A little background on me. DH and I have been trying since August 2008 and had 2 early miscarriages (Dec 2008, Aug 2009) but just can't seem to get a BFP again in nearly a year. Have taken up yoga, acupuncture, and traditional chinese medicine. Was diagnosed with a uterine septum which was removed in January, so just waiting for a little bean to move into the comfy new home I've built for it :)

Would love to hear from others with similar experiences. 

Best of luck and lots of baby dust and sticky glue :flower:


----------



## MarsMaiden

*waves* hey there!

wow 3 or 4 follies is great!! are yyour clinic happy to go ahead with that? I know some won't go ahead with more than 3 due to the chance of multiples...

I'm gearing up for my second IUI cycle. Currently on norethisterone to delay af to fit in with the clinic's schedule. Start buserilin and puregon injections two weeks today and my follie scan is booked in for 3rd August.

I'm on quite a high dose of FSH as my first cycle at 50ius I barely responded at all, my second cycle I had 2 follies at 14mm by cd12 on 100ius but this still wasn't really big enough. they went ahead with the IUI on cd16 but I'm not convinced I was stimmed enough. My next cycle will be 125ius so we will see what happens with that!! My under response has been worrying me a bit as if I'm resistant to FSH that could be a sign of not many eggs left! (Or I could just be googling waaaaayyyyy too much!!)

Anyways good luck with your cycle, can't wait to hear how you get on! FX for a sticky bean!


----------



## bernina

Hi MarsMaiden! I think we've bumped into each other before on these forums, I remember loving your username :)

The first words out of my fertility specialist's mouth after saying I have 3-4 good sized follicles were "don't worry, that doesn't mean 4 babies!" I had 2 good sized follicles in the past with my monitored Clomid cycle, and that ended in a BFN, so maybe he thinks the chances of all 4 being of high quality and ovulating and getting fertilized are not very high. 

I'm not familiar with the drugs you listed, so of course I had to google them! So the buserilin suppresses your normal LH and FSH production, then the puregon is an actual FSH injection like Gonal-F or Follistim? Just want to make sure I understand. It looks like puregon is only available in Europe, so that's probably why I've not heard of it.

It's only natural to go google crazy after every lab result and ultrasound, I know I do! Usually in the car I have my phone out googling like crazy while DH just rolls his eyes. He's supportive but I'm sure he thinks I've lost my marbles :fool:

From what I've read, the higher dose of FSH should do the trick for you. You're obviously responding to the injections, so upping the dose should help to pump those follies up :bodyb:

So you start injecting July 27 and then have your first scan 7 days later, is that right? I'm very excited to watch your progress and really hope the higher dose does the trick for you.


----------



## MarsMaiden

haha oh yes I remember! :D

Oh if it was me I'd definitely want as many eggs as possible! It has to improve your chances!

That's right, the buserilin suppresses the pituatary gland and stops me producing any LH or FSH and then the Puregon is FSH so they essentially take over my whole cycle for me. I have a HCG trigger then to make me ovulate and progesterone pessaries after the IUI. I quite like the idea of my cycle being controlled as being unexplained I am fairly sure my hormones must just be slightly imbalanced so this takes the doubt out. Although of course there is still plenty my body has to take care of itself and I will kick it if it doesn't get it sorted soon!!

Haha I honestly find google my lifeline! So many questions pop into my mind during the day and it just helps pass the time during the torture that some like to call the two week wait!

Yes that's right, I start injecting on the 27th and then the scan is 7 days after. Depending on the size of my follies at that scan depends on when they decide to do the IUI but I don't get any more scans after that. I found that a bit frustrating last time after my follies were last scanned at 14mm that they didn't do another just to make sure they were definitely ready to go. But I guess that's NHS cost cutting for you!! I'm really hoping to have some good 18mmers on the first scan this time!!

The norethisterone is really screwing me up at the moment. Very crampy and gassy and of course I'm certain that I might be pregnant! 10dpo today and planning to test at the weekend so we'll see, maybe I won't need to be stabbing myself after all!! (Of course I have ben certain that I'm pregnant more than 30 other times so my pregdar may not be entirely accurate!!  )

So you should have had your first go at timed intercourse now? Is all going well so far?


----------



## bernina

I agree, the idea of a controlled cycle feels like a step in the right direction for us. DH and I also suffer from unexplained infertility, all tests have come back normal. Only indicator of a problem was my eggs (non medicated cycle) were smaller than they should have been during the scan, but then again I always ovulate a good 2-4 days later than the average cd 14, and no matter how many times you tell the Dr they never seem to understand. Always seem to run in standard 28 day cycle mode.

I'm also excited about using the progesterone supositories (well not actually using them, but the effect they may have). I'm sure it's all in my head, but since I've been pregnant before and know what it feels like, during the 2ww there have been times where I have sworn I was preg, same symptoms, etc. And then boom, period shows up. I always thought my period was coming too soon and not giving the little bean a chance to implant, so the progesterone should at least put my mind at ease on that subject.

Did my ovidrel shot last night and dr said ovulation should be 36 hours later (10am Friday morning by my count). Am a bit concerned as had small amount of watery cm the last 2 days, and today, check in the shower and it's thick and creamy, def not what you want the little guys to be swimming through. Took a Mucinex this morning and am going to drink a ton of water. Will also use a full plunger of pre-seed to help compensate. Dr. said I would have an excess of cm, but so far I'm not seeing that. What was your experience with cm on your last round of injections?

Ohh, I had no idea you were still in the running for a BFP. I know the symptoms can be either from the meds or just there to fool with you, but it's always nice to still have a glimmer of hope. I'm so excited for you to test this weekend. Sending lots of BFP vibes your way.

DH and I took last night off in order to save up for the next 3 days of BD'ing. We'll cover 24 hours, 36 hours, and then 48 hours after the trigger shot, just to be safe. I'm mostly throwing the 48 hour one in there just on the off chance we do get a BFP, we can say it could have been conceived on our vacation (leaving for San Francisco tomorrow!)

Best of luck to you over the weekend, I'll definitely bee keeping an eye out for updates :)


----------



## fitzy79

I'll sign myself up for this new thread too!! Bernina you know my story hun and for everyone else I'll post it in time or you can find details in my journal...am just feeling a bit weary to go into details now!!:wacko: Will be interesting to hear from lots more ladies on injectable cycles...loads on Clomid but not so many of us. I'm on Gonal-F BTW. x


----------



## MarsMaiden

The progesterone suppositories are 'wonderful' - not! lolol! I used them as pessaries on my last cycle but they are pretty messy and they made bd'ing really sore! I have decided that I will use them as suppositories on the next cycle, although I like less the idea of where they're going I heard it's less messy but that also it's better absorbed that way. And reading back that's a whole lot of TMI!!! 

The cm doesn't great but I guess you still have a little time for it to change and if not the pre-seed should do the trick! I didn't really monitor my cm last time but the nurse at the time of my iui said that I had a lot which was 'good'. I was afraid to check cp afterwards in case I disturbed anything so don't know what colour/texture the cm was!!

Thanks for the BFP vibes! I have no idea how realistic my hopes are, everything I've read about norethisterone says that it is contraindicicative to pregnancy but it is just progesterone and as I started taking it late in my cycle in theory it would'nt prevent pregnancy. We'll see in no more than 4 or 5 days anyway!

Good luck for the weekend and all the bd'ing!! haha! hope you have a fab break!

Fitzy - Hi *waves*, look forward to catching up with you more. So sorry to see your recent loss, that must be heartbreaking *hugs*


----------



## bernina

*Welcome Fitzy*, glad to have you on board :hi:

*MarsMaiden*, I agree with you, if the med you're on now is just like progesterone, then I'd think if there's a little bean there, then it wouldn't do anything to jeopordize that. So many women use prog supplements in the first tri and I haven't read of it causing any problems.

I am always afraid to check my cervix position or reach up inside to check cm during the peak times, just too afraid I'll disrupt the natural flow of things. Small amounts of ewcm (I mean really small) are showing up when I use the bathroom, but it seems to be getting thicker as the day goes on. Think my mucinex is wearing off so I'm off to the drug store to pick up some more and will take the max dose over the next few days.

Don't ever worry about TMI with me (and I know Fitzy is the same), we've heard and posted it all :winkwink:

Will be thinking of you both over the weekend and will check in periodically from our vacation (I can't stay away fror long!)


----------



## MarsMaiden

well I'm 14dpo today and a BFN so I guess I'll definitely be starting injectables next week. Just a few more days of the norethisterone and then I can wait for AF to get going with it all. Impatience starts now!!

Hope your weekend went well!! ;)


----------



## nikki0530

Hi ladies! just wanted to hop in here. I wish everyone luck, this road is getting to be so tough. I swear my hubby is going to leave me because of my crazy hormones...not really :) 

Background: married 3 years trying since then minus 1 year deployment to Iraq. Month 10 of consecutive trying. Did the clomid thing 3x, bad visual side effects and OHSS, femara 1x, don't trust it, just finished follistim for 12 days with Ovidrel and iui last Monday. 

I don't know about you ladies but I have been so hormonal and depressed. Any advice for trying to cope. I feel like I'm losing my way and driving my husband crazy too. I'm trying to stay positive but after a while it's just....challenging. 

I hope you all get bfp's! I seem to be quite the pregnancy charm :) for everyone else :)

Thanks for listening


----------



## MarsMaiden

hi nikki! Good luck for your IUI cycle, I guess you'll know later this week whether it worked or not? At least not too much longer to wait! I found the tww after my first iui absolutely tortuous so know how you are feeling!

As for coping with the depression, I write a personal journal which helps me to get things down and clarify my thoughts but otherwise distraction is really the only other thing that helps. I planned a weekend away during my last cycle's tww and I remodelled my kitchen yesterday!! I may not be pregnant but I am at least getting some stuff sorted! But in all honesty nothing works that much, we just have to grit our teeth and ask those closest to us for their love and understanding. I am having my own five minutes of hating the world today for depriving me of the one thing that should be so easy and natural but I do know that by tomorrow I will be back to head down determination that I will win this battle!

I have a post it stuck on my desk at work with the words 'When you feel like giving up, remember why you held on for so long in the first place' which I first saw on someone's signature here. I look at it often and it really helps me.

Hopefully this cycle will be the charm for you, fingers crossed *hugs*


----------



## nikki0530

MarsMaiden said:


> hi nikki! Good luck for your IUI cycle, I guess you'll know later this week whether it worked or not? At least not too much longer to wait! I found the tww after my first iui absolutely tortuous so know how you are feeling!
> 
> As for coping with the depression, I write a personal journal which helps me to get things down and clarify my thoughts but otherwise distraction is really the only other thing that helps. I planned a weekend away during my last cycle's tww and I remodelled my kitchen yesterday!! I may not be pregnant but I am at least getting some stuff sorted! But in all honesty nothing works that much, we just have to grit our teeth and ask those closest to us for their love and understanding. I am having my own five minutes of hating the world today for depriving me of the one thing that should be so easy and natural but I do know that by tomorrow I will be back to head down determination that I will win this battle!
> 
> I have a post it stuck on my desk at work with the words 'When you feel like giving up, remember why you held on for so long in the first place' which I first saw on someone's signature here. I look at it often and it really helps me.
> 
> Hopefully this cycle will be the charm for you, fingers crossed *hugs*

Thank you so much for that, especially your post it quote, I'm going to go write that down right now.
Today I decided to do something nice for my hubby since I'm sure I've been just dreadful. When he got home he was very pleased :)

On to more waiting.... :)


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies....can I join?

I was placed on HMG injectibles earlier in the year, along with clomid. But we could only do this for 1 cycle, as it was a bit too much, and I overstimulated. BFN that cycle :cry:

Anyways, fast forward a couple of months and I'm considering IUI as a next step. Changing my FS, so not sure if I'll be placed on clomid or injectibles. I'd rather the latter though, as clomid isn't too friendly on my CM. I'm really praying for twins, so I'm hoping for the one that can make me produce more follicles (I have only one viable tube, so it makes things even more complicated).

Would love to share experiences with you lovely ladies :flower:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Bernina - Hope you had/are having a good break! You're 5 dpo now? Hope the tww is treating you well!

Nikki - You're welcome, I hope things are getting easier for you. Do you know yet when you'll test?

Isi - hiya!! Any idea yet when you might see your FS to find out either way? I don't know much about multiples, obviously IUI increases your chance especially with ovarian stimulation but I don't know what your chances are of releasing two eggs from the same ovary. I have to say for me the thought of twins is really scary!! After so long ttc, the thought of completing my family in one go is great but the practicalities and financial aspects honestly terrify me! Right now though, i just want to be pregnant so I will take whatever's on offer!

Took my last norethisterone today thank goodness so just waiting for AF now at the weekend and then I start stimming next week. I really can't wait to get going with it all now. The norethisterone have been horrible and made me so bloated and crampy, plus has messed madly with my blood sugars so I have been starving all the time!

best wishes to everyone! *hugs*


----------



## nikki0530

Hey there Isi Buttercup! Welcome!

Marsmaiden, I had my iui Monday and i did the trigger shot midnight the Saturday before. So I guess the doctors told me to test this coming Monday. I haven't been paying attention to any symptoms I have because since I have been taking fertility meds they all make me feel totally different than any normal cycle. I just can't wait until Monday but I'm not feeling preggers :shrug:
Thanks for asking!

Anyway, how are all of the other ladies doing out there?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much ladies!

Marsmaiden, I used to be terrified of the thought of twins as well....but after 21 cycles ttc, I'm so ready it have it over and done with! Sending you tons of :dust: for your coming cycle, and so sorry the meds have made you feel poorly. Hopefully, the BFP that's coming your way will make everything well worth it.

Nikki....I've learnt the hard way that not feeling pregnant could actually be a good thing. Wishing you all the best for Monday.

I've scheduled an appointment with the new FS for Tuesday next week....the day before I go on vacation. Looking forward to it!


----------



## nikki0530

Well ladies, I'm out. I guess Follistim caused a short LP and cysts too so I get the break I have been wanting, just not the way I wanted it. I think i'm just about ready to quit. I wish everyone else great luck!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Oh, so sorry Nikki. But please don't quit. Will you be trying IUI again this cycle?


----------



## MarsMaiden

oh nikki, I'm so, so sorry. *hugs you* were you taking any progesterone support? How llong wil the cysts take to go down?

Isi - good luck for your appointment on Tuesday hon!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks MarMaiden!! I'll keep you posted!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

So I did my first set of injections for this cycle tonight, I'd almost forgotten how much fun that was! No bruises though so I must be getting better! 125ius of FSH (Puregon) and 0.3ml Buserilin. Scan date is next Tuesday, really hoping I have a good response this time.

AF this time is absolute hell! Still a light flow as usual but the cramps are insane, that's what you get for holding back mother nature I guess!

Good luck for your appointment tomorrow Isi and hope things are going well for you Bernina!

Nikki, not sure if you are still dropping by but am thinking of you. Hope that you are able to get back on the bike soon, it will all be worth it in the end!


----------



## nikki0530

Hey ladies, I'm still around checking on you. I'm just really bummed, and in some pain. It's almost like every time you have a setback like this you feel like it's just not going to happen ever. Trying trying trying to stay positive. 

I hope you all are doing well though, I'm thinking of you guys!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Hi ladies. Just had my first consult with the new FS. It was a.m.a.z.i.n.g!!! However, he pointed out that, because of my tube situation and stuff, IUI might only marginally increase my chances. He believes IVF is the best way to go. And to be honest, I think I'm impatient enough to agree.........


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hi Isi, I guess it depends if they can force ovulation from the correct ovary! At least if you were medicated and monitored they would know before ovulation whether or not you were going to release an egg from the right side. I guess it comes down to the cost of the meds and the lost time if the cycles have to be abandoned cos you don't respond on the right side.... 

So glad to hear that you had a positive consult, I know I am keen to get to IVF as quickly as possible as I don't feel IUI is likely to work for me after all this time. In my case though it's kinda scary as my IVF will be funded by the NHS and we only get one go. If it doesn't work, that will be the end of our journey as we can't afford to go private, I'm terrified to think of getting to that point.

Good luck with whatever you decide *hugs*

Nikki - sorry to hear you're still hurting but glad that you are able to start feeling a little positive again.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks MarsMaiden. At least you get one go funded! Ours will have to be privately paid for from the start. Scary thought, I tell you! But sending you lots of :dust: and hoping IUI does work for you :hugs:

Sending lots of :hugs: to you too, Nina!! This journey of ours can be an emotionally draining one!! Have you decided what your next step will be?


----------



## fitzy79

Hi ladies...so I posted on this thread last week but now fully ready to join in...

Nikki, firstly sorry to hear your cycle was a bust..this journey we're all on is such a tough one. 
Isi, really helps to have an FS you feel comfortable with and if IVF is where you're headed then I wish you every success as you head down that road.
Mrs Maiden...hope the injections continue to go well, you remain bruise free and, above all else, you get your BFP at the end of it!!

My story....
I have PCOS(ovulation is a rarity) & a lap in May revealed Endo too. Tried Clomid, 50mg followed by 100mg and last resort 150mg. My body turned out to be clomid resistant and follicles didn't budge.

FS decided next course of treatment would be Gonal-F injections with TSI.
Started on 75iu per day on CD2. can on CD 10 revealed dominant follicle at 14mm. Injected for another 4 days and then triggered on Day 15. Lots of :sex: over that few days and two weeks later my dreams came true and I got my :bfp: 
Sadly my joy was shortlived and I lost my little Pip at 6wks. Miscarried naturally and FS scanned me and is happy that things are passing as they should although am still spotting 2 wks later:growlmad:

Seeing as I don't ovulate or get regular periods I'll be taking a 10 day course of provera starting next week and will be injecting again from mid-August. Hoping I'll fall as quickly again next time:shrug: It's such a traumatic journey we're all on but I'm confident we'll all find our pot of gold at the end of the rainbow sooner rather that later.:hugs: 

Sending lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## bernina

Welcome *Nikki *and *Isi*!!

*Mars Maiden*, glad to hear your injections are going well. Sorry to hear that AF was so awful to you this cycle.

*Nikki*, I'm so sorry for what you've been through. I hope your pain is starting to ease. My FS put me on a round of birth control pills prior to the injections to minimize cysts and basically suppress the ovaries. Has your doctor suggested a round of bcp to help with the cysts? I was very against wasting a month on pills, but I read up on it a bit and found that there were very good reasons for what he did. You're in my thoughts and I totally know how hard this journey is. I've had some very down times in the past 6 months. What has helped me this cycle is basically anytime I'm feeling down or doubtful that this could work, in my head I ask God for the strength and courage to handle whatever may come, whether it's miscarriage, a difficult pregnancy, or a BFN. I used to always sit there and beg the little egg to implant, but I found myself getting too desperate repeating that over and over again, so this really seems to calm me and I can only hope that if it is a BFN that I do have the strength to deal with it and continue to try.

*Isi*, when I went in for my ultrasounds this cycle (medicated with injectables) I had large follicles developing in both ovaries and I'm pretty sure I did ovulate from both sides. So while IUI may only marginally up the chances of the swimmers reaching the egg(s), I would definitely think the injections would up the chances of producing eggs in both ovaries. I hear you on being impatient enough to where the cost and hassle of IVF is starting to sound worth it. If this go doesn't work our next step will be another injectable cycle with IUI (which DH and I like to call the turkey baster approach). If that doesn't do the trick, then either adoption or IVF. 

I have to run to a meeting, but will finish catching up soon.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Isi - Oh really I am truly grateful that we are getting help with the costs of assisted conception and didnt mean to sound any other way. For me it is just that it seems there is an X marked on a calender for about this time next year that signifies the end of this journey and a liife without my own child and I am careering towards it at the speed of sound. Its a terrifying feeling. Have you made any decisions about IUI or IVF for yourself yet?

Fitzy - again so sorry for your loss, I really can't imagine how heartbreaking it must be. I'm glad to hear that things seem to be resolving relatively quickly though and that you are so positive, that sounds like a great way to be taking things on again. Fingers crossed the provera works to regulate your cycle again and that you can get started. *hugs*

bernina - great to see you again! You have a wonderful positive outlook that is very inspiring, thank you. I see you have had a faint BFP??! That is so exciting! I really hope that you get a darker line tomorrow and that spotting is just some early pregnancy bleeding! Crossing everything for you!

The injections are stil going OK and still no bruises which honestly after last time is a miracle! It's the little victories that count, right??  I am starting to react a little to the Buserilin again which I did last time, my leg gets really raised and itchy and red around the injection site. The ciinic say this is nothing to worry about so its just irritating! I am feeling incredibly tired, more so than llast time so guess that's down to the higher doses - I actually left work early yesterday to come home and sleep and didn't get up til this morning!! I also had the most awful nightmare. Oh well, eyes on the prize, it'll all be over soon!

Do you ladies inject in the tummy or the thigh? Does anyone know if there's a difference?


----------



## bernina

Have to run but wanted to post that I did my injections in my stomach. After months of acupuncture I have learned that my stomach is actually one of the least sensitive areas (and hands and feet are the most sensitive!) If it wasn't for acu I would have been totally afraid to do the stomach and gone straight for the thigh, but I'm glad I went with stomach as I could barely feel it. Did have some bruising, but it was minimal and really no pain at all during and after injections. Guess that nice fat pad helps to keep the pain down :)


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks Bernina! I was never offered a choice and was just told to do it in my leg so have been following orders! I have heard lots say though that the stomach is better so I might query whether I can with my clinic if I have to do this again!

My work computer isn't showing signatures properly so I can't see what your FRER was today!! really hope that that says positive and that the blood test confirms!

I have had some pink/brown discharge last night and this morning which I've never had before. cd6 and four nights of injections down, I don't know what to think about this! AF finished on cd3 so don't think it's that but can't help worrying as if my lining doesn't thicken up, I don't think I have much chance of this cycle working...


----------



## fitzy79

I did my injections for the most part in my tummy although a couple of days had done them in thigh just to alternate! MrsMaiden...Bernina's sig has a beautiful, flashing :bfp:...great news!


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks lovely ladies :hugs:. I'm pretty much almost certain that I won't bother with IUI, and go straight to IVF instead. Hopefully, we'll be able to pull the cash together when I get back home.

I'm on vacation now, so giving this ttc thing a rest until I get back in about 2 weeks.

So sorry about the early loss, fitzy :hugs:. Wishing you all the very very best for this cycle. Will you be getting a trigger shot before your IUI or you'll use opks?

Wow, congrats bernina :yipee:. That is fantastic news!!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!! :happydance: :dance:

MarsMaiden....you're next :winkwink:


----------



## bernina

Thanks Isi!!!! I hope you have a wonderful vacation and can't wait to follow your journey when you return.


----------



## bernina

Hi MarsMaiden

I would let your dr know about the spotting at your next appointment. Mid cycle spotting can be caused by many things, it could be that they need to adjust your doseage or it could just be from an irritated cervix or a cervical polyp (I struggled with one of those for nearly 6 mos!). Did you do the BD recently? 

If (a big fat IF!) you have to do the injections again, I would definitely ask about the stomach. Both the stomach and thighs were listed in the medication literature from the manufacturer (for Follistim) so I think it's probably perfectly safe to use either area. Always best to check with dr or nurse first though like you said.

I'm eagerly watching your progress!!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

oh my goodness Bernina, that is such amazing news!! you must be bouncing off the walls! it gives me so much hope too! wheeeeeeee!!!! Here's to a H&H 9 months for you *clink*

Isi - thankyou, I really hope so! enjoy your vacation and wishing you loads of luck on your IVF journey!

I am feeling so so full in my tummy, I could practically explode! hoping this means that my scan tomorrow will show some good sized follies! will ask about the spotting then too.... *fingers crossed*


----------



## fitzy79

Ooooh good luck at the scan tomorrow!! Full feeling in tummy...such a good sign!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks Fitzy! I can't wait to find out! (haha, you know you've been ttc too long when you are more excited than nervous about an internal u/s!!) Have you started your Provera yet?


----------



## bernina

Best of luck at your scan tomorrow MarsMaiden!! A heavy bloated feeling is a super good sign. 

Thanks for the congrats and well wishes!


----------



## fitzy79

I know....imagine being excited about internal u/sound...:haha:

Starting my provera later on this week. Have to time it right as OH is going to be away with work for while and there's no point starting injections if there's a chance he's not going to be here around ovulation!!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

ARGH!!! My dh left the fridge door open last night and so this morning I come down to find my drugs have been fried! The FSH and my HCG trigger both have to be kept refridgerated so now I have nothing to inject myself with tonight and nothing to trigger with!! The drugs are normally sent through from a private company and I have no idea if the hospital keep any there that they can give me. So no idea if I can get anything in time to keep this cycle going!! Why can't life ever be easy?? I really don't need to be stressing right now....

Can't wait for the hospital to open in half an hour, I hope I'm worrying about nothing!


----------



## MarsMaiden

So I am back from my scan but not feeling great. I had lots of follies but all very small. The only half decent size ones were on the left, one at 14mm and one at 15mm. Because they don't want the smaller ones to catch up, I have to trigger tomorrow and will have the IUI on Thursday. I just don't understand how they think it will work when last time I had two 14mm follies on the Monday and had the IUI four days later how the same size follies are going to be big enough for an IUI in only two days now??!

I have just given up all hope of this cycle working now, what's the point? And when I asked them if it was enough time, I got what seems to be the standard response now to any questions I ask - 'It should be OK'. Well that's so reassuring!

As for the drugs getting fried, they gave me some more pregnyl (HCG) so I should be good for that but they said that the Puregon (FSH) 'should be OK' so I have to just carry on with the warmed up version. I honestly just think it is that the Puregon is too expensive to replace but that could just be me being cynical. I only have one more dose to do anyway but again this doesn't add to my lack of optimism.

rubbish :(


----------



## bernina

MarsMaiden, 

About the drugs being warm, try not to worry. DH and I went on a camping trip and I had to bring my shots with me (just the FSH). We had put them in a bag with ice but it melted and the pen sat at probably 80 degrees for 12 hours. I asked the nurse at my FS and also did a lot of reading online and found that it really wasn't a big deal. And obviously the medicine still worked for me, so I really think yours will be fine :)

As for the follie size, I was really worried about mine as well. From what I've read follies don't need to be as large on a injectables cycle as Dr's normally like on Clomid. The aim is more for quality than for size. Honestly I think your 15mm has a great shot. 

I was told you ovulate 36 hours from the time of your injection and the follies continue to grow until they are actually realeased. So it's 15 today, 17 on Wednesday, and 19 or 20 by the time you ovulate. I think that is a perfectly good size.

I totally understand your worries, and of course nothing but a BFP is going to reassure you. But try to remain positive for this cycle, you definitely do have a chance!! :hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

thanks bernina. i am trying not to to be too pessimistic especially after the lovely positiveness of this thread so far but everything I have read says that they look for the follicle to be at least 17mm BEFORE trigger. Having had two 14mm follies last cycle that had an extra day to grow than these ones will, I really don't hold out much hope. my womb lining was also only 6.5mm so really everything seems to be against me, it may be possible but it is certainly at the margins of what is feasible and so our chances really aren't that great.

I'll play out the two weeks anyway and hope that I'm wrong! If this cycle is a bust I am going to try and push to see the FS again (I wouldn't normally see him until I've had 3 failed IUIs) as the clinics protocol just doesn't seem to be working for me and I would hope that would warrant some more investigations before they waste any more time or money.


----------



## bernina

This thread is here so we can all rant to each other if need be. No matter how positive we try to remain, LTTC is a battle and has it's down days to say the least. 

Thinking of you!! :flower:


----------



## fitzy79

MrsMaiden...sorry things didn't go as well as you hoped at the scan today. It is so disheartening and soul-destroying. have you ever thought of trying accupuncture...good for balancing the body and also supposed to be great for uterine lining.I use it as a support and Bernina had too!


----------



## MarsMaiden

hey fitzy, thanks for the tip! Tbh I am not that sure about acupuncture and I think that belief is part of the key to its success. I have heard lots of good things about it though and might consider it in the future!

Had my IUI this morning, all went well and the whole thing only took about a minute which is about the same as last time, at least I have some things to be thankful for! DHs sperm was 41million and 92% motility post wash which is really good and def better than the last time.

And after all my talk of not getting my hopes up, I may have spent the car journey back telling my egg off and to get it's butt moving and mature already!! I guess a little PMA never hurt anybody hahahahaha! Oh well here's to the tww!

Hope things are still going well for you Bernina - any symptoms yet?

Are things still on schedule for you Fitzy for a mid august start?


----------



## bernina

Hi MarsMaiden, glad that your IUI went well. Bring on the tww!! Do you and DH plan to do the BD a few more times, just in case you ovulate later or twice? 

Doing well thank you, not many symptoms, sore boobs, ocassional pressure in abdomen and very very mild nausea but I think if I wasn't preg that I probably would just think I ate something that didn't agree with me. Still feels so unreal at the moment!

Hope everyone is doing well!! MarsMaiden, do you have a ttc journal or a fertility friend page?


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Glad your IUI went well, MarsMaiden! Wishing you all the very best in your 2ww. And remember......only positive thoughts, okay?

Bernina....glad you're progressing well. Totally loving your tickers!!!

Fitz....wow, I never knew that about acupuncture. Very interesting stuff. How are you hun?

As for me, I'm still having a great time on holiday. Just got a downer on a BnB thread.....about increased chance of ectopic pregnancies with IVF. I'm certainly not saving any money for any additional tubal removal surgery, so that isn't an option. I guess we just have to pray for the best!


----------



## fitzy79

MrsMaiden.....fingers crossed those eggies listened to your "talking to" today!!

Isi....don't worry too much about the stats re ectopics with IVF...for all the negative stats there's plenty of positive stories too so keep believing you'll be one of those successes!

As for me..I start my provera tonight for 10 days in order to bring on a bleed. Gonal-F is in the fridge all ready to go. I feel really good, still have a few tears every now nd then but I'm in a positive frame of mind to start all over again. Fingers crossed FSH round 2 will be as successful:thumbup:


----------



## bernina

Oh Fitzy, so excited for you!!! I think the best thing is knowing that it worked before and it WILL work again. Honestly when I first got my BFP I think I was more excited just to know I could still get a BFP!!

So excited, are you going to continue temping this cycle?


----------



## fitzy79

Have been pretty sporadic with the temps this cycle Bernina..only really doing it so don't get out of the habit for next month. I'll prob continue but won't lose a night's sleep if miss a few days!


----------



## bernina

That's the approach I took this cycle. I had stopped temping all together the cycle before since I was on BCP's and nothing exciting was going on. Took me a few days to get back into the swing and then with vacation there were times where I just didn't feel like rolling over for the thermo. I don't think it hurt my chart any, I could still see when I ov'd and had enough to estimate a cover line since I had to use override mode due to the hcg shot.


----------



## MarsMaiden

bernina - I managed to convince dh to bd that same night and the night after so hopefully that will be enough (why is that when they know you want their sperm they suddenly become all difficult about doing the deed??  )I have always been concerned that my clinic does the IUI too early at 27hours ish post trigger but hopefully if I did O we will have covered the window. So glad to hear that your pregnancy is going well so far, it must be wonderful to know that your little bean is in there growing away.

Fitzy - yay for getting underway and even more yay for your PMA. As Bernina says, it has worked before and it will again!

isi - thanks for the good thoughts. *hugs*

4dpiui for me now and totally sucked into the tww!! Hoping even though I said I wouldn't! So far have sore bb's (down to the HCG I think) and cramping on my left side which is the same as last time so I guess down to the progesterone support. Is it next week yet??


----------



## fitzy79

_4dpiui for me now and totally sucked into the tww!! Hoping even though I said I wouldn't! So far have sore bb's (down to the HCG I think) and cramping on my left side which is the same as last time so I guess down to the progesterone support. Is it next week yet?? _

Feel your pain hun...the TWW is a killer...counting down the days!!!! Fingers crossed for you:hugs:

As for me..I'm halfway through course of provera...expecting AF next Tues/Wed so only about 10 days until I start injecting again!!:happydance:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Good luck this 2ww, MarsMaiden! I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

Yay, Fitzy :happydance:. 10 more days to get the party started!!!! Wishing you all the very best, hun!


----------



## bernina

MarsMaiden the 2ww after injections is even harder than a regular 2ww. I swear between the FSH and HCG your body acts like it's already preg and gives you every symptom in the book (although I guess since I did fall preg I can't say that with 100% accuracy although I highly doubt at 2 dpo I was having preg signs!)

I totally hear you on DH's acting all funny when they know it's the important times. DH suddenly gets stage fright and it's a chore to get things to work properly. The rest of the time he's ready to jump me the second he sees a boob or hint of skin. I don't even want to tell you all what I had to do to get him to perform on the morning I ovulated. Lets just say it was something I was told I wouldn't have to do after I got the ring! Men!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Fitzy - have you started your cycle yet? Thinking of you...

bernina - haha, that gave me a giggle and I so know what you mean! My DH just seems to get on the defensive when he knows that its *the* time, like he just has to be obstinate about it. I think it is just that they don't like not being in control and instigating things when they feel like it!

Halfway through the tww and it's killing me! Feeling a bit down at the moment like I just can't cope with having so much going on in my head, the slightest thing stresses me out, I just don't feel like I have the mental capacity to fit it all in! I also have the strangest feeling around my left ovary which is so hard to describe! It's almost like there's cold water around it. You know when you drink something really hot, sometimes you feel the heat in your stomach, this is a bit like that but with cold instead and really deep inside and just on the lower left side of my tummy. It's been like it a couple days now and I have no idea what to make of it!

Ah well, back to some more obsessive symptom spotting!!


----------



## fitzy79

MM...hope the coldness around the ovary is a good(albeit unusual!) sign!! Keeping everything crossed for you!

I've 3 more nights of provera and expecting to be injecting again next Tues/Wed/Thurs...depending when my fake AF pland on showing up!! Bring it on....:happydance:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Fitzy - it's a strange thing to say but I hope that AF has made her appearance for you!

I'm now 11dpiui and still symptoms all over because of the meds, continuous cramping and really sore bbs. Got a bit excited on Friday (9dpiui) when I got a bfp but it must have been the last of the trigger in my system as yesterday and this morning were both bfn's. Thinking that is it for me this cycle which is no surprise really, my next battle is to try and speak to the FS before they railroad me into another cycle!


----------



## fitzy79

Well I started my Gonal-F on Tuesday so 5 days of injections down. I have a scan on Tuesday so fingers crossed there'll be some lovely follies growing!

MarsM...hoping you get some good news in a few days..it's not over until the stupid witch rocks up BUT hope she stays well and truly away..


----------



## bernina

Best of luck with your scan on Tuesday Fitzy, can't wait to hear the results. i just know you're going to have a bunch of nice follies growing!!


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi Ladies!

Hope you don't mind if I join in on this thread! :flower:

I am currently 2 DPO. I had my trigger injection on Wednesday morning and IUI Thursday afternoon - approximately 34 hours post trigger. I was on Gonal F/Menopur and now on Estrace and Endometrin Progesterone. My last u/s on Tuesday showed 4 good sized follies at 19mm/17.5mm/16mm/14mm. I was given one more day of injections to boost them just a little more before the trigger on Wednesday morning.

This is my first injectible cycle (after unsuccessful 3 rounds on Clomid), and I really don't know what to expect! :wacko:

Currently my boobs are very tender and sore. Today had some mild cramping in lower abdomen - not to one side or the other, but just across the middle. I know that these symptoms are probably just the progesterone as too early for implantation cramping, but it really does drive your mind crazy doesn't it??? :wacko:

Anyway....sending u all loads of BABY DUST AND STICKY VIBES! :kiss:

Good Luck Ladies and thank you so much for the thread!

Wendy :thumbup:


----------



## fitzy79

Welcome to the thread Wendy and sending lots :dust: your way for a nice sticky BFP! The HCG trigger gives all the symptoms of pregnancy...think it's best to TRY (and I stress try cos it ain't easy!) to dismiss them as much as possible until testing time:wacko:..easir said than done I know!


----------



## Weewendyg

Thanks Fitzy!

I know in my heart that the symptoms I am feeling are all related to the HCG injection - but my crazy, 2WW head is playing tricks on me...LOL.

How long do the symptoms of the trigger injection last? How soon after trigger can we test? I have read that the witch (if she is going to) will fly on 12-14days after the trigger. Is this what you have been told?

Thanks for letting me join!!!!

Can't wait to hear how everyone is doing!

Wendy


----------



## fitzy79

The HCG trigger generally has left your system 10 days after the shot but can be up to 14. A test after 14 days should be accurate...it would be so nice to have a fast forward button for the TWW:winkwink:


----------



## bernina

Best of luck *Weewendyg*, I also went on the injectables after 3 unsuccessful goes with Clomid.

During the 2ww my boobs were really sore and I was also pretty bloated. Hard to tell if it was from the trigger or the progesterone suppositories (or both). I also got a few headaches and had a few dizzy spells, I think those were from the progesterone though.

Best of luck for a quick 2ww followed by a BFP 14 dpo! Try to avoid the temptation to test too early, the hcg can stick around for a while.


----------



## MarsMaiden

Fitzy - that's so exciting! Good luck for your scan tomorrow! *hugs*

Weewendy - best of luck for your cycle! The symptoms from the trigger and the progesterone are awful and there is really no way to distinguish them from any early pregnancy symptoms. The sore boobs will be from the HCG and the cramps from the progesterone. On my last cycle I got a false positive from the trigger at 9dpiui so I would definitely advise holding off testing until about 12 dpiui if you can but some people test earlier to find out when the trigger is out of their system. Also if you are on progesterone, it is likely to delay your AF until you stop taking it.

AS for me this cycle is a bust sadly. AF finally showed properly yesterday after 6 days of spotting despite being on the progesterone (I need to find out why that was!). I'll be on a rest cycle now and the next IUI will probably be mid October.... more waiting *sigh*


----------



## fitzy79

Awww MarsM...so sorry to hear the witch got you:hugs: Thinking of you and hoping next IUI will be the lucky one x


----------



## vicks78

Weewendyg said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I join in on this thread! :flower:
> 
> I am currently 2 DPO. I had my trigger injection on Wednesday morning and IUI Thursday afternoon - approximately 34 hours post trigger. I was on Gonal F/Menopur and now on Estrace and Endometrin Progesterone. My last u/s on Tuesday showed 4 good sized follies at 19mm/17.5mm/16mm/14mm. I was given one more day of injections to boost them just a little more before the trigger on Wednesday morning.
> 
> This is my first injectible cycle (after unsuccessful 3 rounds on Clomid), and I really don't know what to expect! :wacko:
> 
> Currently my boobs are very tender and sore. Today had some mild cramping in lower abdomen - not to one side or the other, but just across the middle. I know that these symptoms are probably just the progesterone as too early for implantation cramping, but it really does drive your mind crazy doesn't it??? :wacko:
> 
> Anyway....sending u all loads of BABY DUST AND STICKY VIBES! :kiss:
> 
> Good Luck Ladies and thank you so much for the thread!
> 
> Wendy :thumbup:

Hi Weewendyg, I also had my first IUI last Thursday. Now in the dreaded 2WW and have no idea what to expect. Just want to wish you lots of luck (and of course to everyone else) xx


----------



## Weewendyg

Hi Vicks!

How exciting! We're both on the same schedule!!!!

Are you suffering any side effects of the trigger (and or Progesterone if you are taking it)? 

GOOD LUCK AND LOADS OF BABY DUST TO YOU!!!!

Keep us posted!

Wendy


----------



## MarsMaiden

arghhhhhh!!!! Just phoned the clinic with the results of this IUI and asked if I could see the FS because I had some concerns regarding my reactions to the meds. I won't be able to see him until November which will be after my next cycle anyway but at least the wheels are in motion.

I explained that I was concerned by the spotting and the fact that my follies weren't getting big enough despite the higher doses of the meds. She then went on about how though the biggest was 15 at the scan that it would be 19 by the time of the IUI. How do they know if they won't scan me again????? My follies only grew to 15mm, I honestly don't think they're making 2mm a day but even if they were why does every other site, clinic, advice I've seen say that they won't trigger unless the lead follie is at least 18mm!!! I'm just scared because I know that in upcoming cycles they will continue to trigger me when the conditions are less than ideal and it just seems like such a waste of time and energy and I only have two cycles left to get this right! I just feel so out of control and frustrated!!

sorry for the rant


----------



## fitzy79

Ah MarsM hun..you rant away..we all need to voice our concerns. What day was your lead follie 15mm. Mine was only 14mm on day 10 and I wasn't scanned again. Triggered on day 14 but not sure what size it was then. Why such a long wait for FS hun??


----------



## vicks78

Hi Weewendyg,

I haven't suffered any side effects from the trigger, although do have slight cramps every now and again. Not sure if this is a good thing or not. How about you? I haven't had to take Progesterone, just Clomid and Gonal F Injections, then the trigger and then nothing after the IUI. Keep me updated with your news, fingers crossed and lots of babydust to you!!

x


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks Fitzy! Lead follie was 15mm on day 10, I triggered on day 11 and had IUI on day 12 so really not a lot of time for it to grow more. 

I think that is just the standard wait on the NHS to see a FS, in one respect it could be good as I should know the outcome of the third cycle by then and I would hope that if it were unsuccessful that they will put me on the waiting list for IVF so I should get in the queue a bit quicker (normally they wait til after the third cycle failure to even schedule an appointment so assuming it was 3 months, it could be January before I got to see him and even longer to wait for IVF...)

The rollercoaster ride just doesn't get any easier does it?


----------



## fitzy79

:nope:Well my follicles have gone on strike again..no major movement on any of them. Very distinct echoes of my three clomid cycles. He's upped the injection dosage for the next three nights and I have to go in again on Fri. to see if any improvement. He says I'm a very "funny" case as not classic polycystic candidate and am displaying with sporadic response to stims. I came out and was very upset but now I'm just :growlmad: Why the hell won't my body play ball??!! I've worked so hard at building myself up after m/c and getting into positive frame of mind but bloody hell there's only so much a person can take and the constant disappointments are starting to take their toll:hissy::hissy:

Sorry for rant... 

MarsM..couldn't agree more..the road does not get ANY easier. IVF was mentioned to me today too as being very likely but I am choosing to ignore that at the moment!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Fitzy - I'm so sorry hon, I know how disappointing it is to not be progressing as well as you'd hoped after the build up. Maybe your hormones are still a bit wonky after your loss so that they are just making you react slightly differently to the meds this time? I really hope you get some better news on Friday *hugs*

this is the toughest thing personally I have ever had to do and I get so frustrated that there isn't anything I can do about my infertility! We just have to keep hoping and plodding on and know that somehow it will come to a good end.


----------



## fitzy79

I did think that too MarsM...my body is in a different place than it was before mis so could take more to kick it into compliance mode!!! Your trigger was very early on that IUI cycle...any reason they couldn't have given the follies a few more days growth?? Am sure you've asked that but I'd be interested in their reasoning!!


----------



## Weewendyg

vicks78 said:


> Hi Weewendyg,
> 
> I haven't suffered any side effects from the trigger, although do have slight cramps every now and again. Not sure if this is a good thing or not. How about you? I haven't had to take Progesterone, just Clomid and Gonal F Injections, then the trigger and then nothing after the IUI. Keep me updated with your news, fingers crossed and lots of babydust to you!!
> 
> x

Hi Vicks!
Thanks for responding! I'm having horrible bloating, extremely sore/tender breasts, fatigue and the odd cramp the last few days (lets hope it's implantation cramping). You're probably not experiencing all the symptoms I am because you are not taking Progesterone. 

Keep me posted on how you make out!!! :flower:

Wendy


----------



## Isi Buttercup

So sorry it didn't work out, MarsMaiden :hugs:. I agree that you should follow up with your hospital about why they did what they did last cycle. Sending you lots of :dust: for this cycle, hun! Have you started your shots again?

Aww, Fitzy. Sorry your body has been slow to respond. I'm sure it's still trying to recover. When are you supposed to trigger? Your follies could grow some more before that time. Good luck hun!

I'm pretty much certain I'll be going the IVF route. I guess I'm just a little too impatient for IUI :shrug:. Seeing another FS that was recommended to me tomorrow, so I can make up my mind between them and the previous one I saw a month ago. Praying and hoping we can afford to start in October.


----------



## fitzy79

Thanks Isi...I'm not doing IUI but timed BD'ing(TSI) with the shots so thankfully don't have a set day that have to trigger on. I'm in to FS again tomorrow to see how follies responded to three days of 112.5iu. That will still only be day 12 so if no response would imagine I'll be pushed to 150iu for the weekend and in again on day 15(Mon) for trigger all going well:shrug: That's just my own treatment plan...clearly he could have something different mapped out for me:haha:


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Wishing you all the very best, fitzy :hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

fitzy - I had about 1 other follie at 14mm and about 12 other follies that ranged between 10 and 12mm so they triggered as they were afraid that those others would catch up otherwise. I should be getting my calender soon to find out what dose they plan on putting me on next cycle. The first cycle on 50ius, I had no growth at all. The 2nd cycle at 100ius, I had two 14mm follies and a couple of others less than 10mm. This cycle I was on 125ius but instead of bigger follies, I just got more! I don't know whether they'll up my dose again or try me on the same again.... What I would like is a later scan, then they can amke sure taht the dominant follies are a good enough size and then they would know if the others had caught up or not and could decide whether to continue accordingly instead of just going on blind! Fingers crossed for you that you have plenty of time for them to start to behave!

Isi - I'm on a rest cycle now as my clinic won't do back to back medicated cycles. I expect the next one will be in October now. Good luck for your appointment!

Weewendy and Vicky - glad to hear your cycles are still going well! Fingers crossed for some good news in a week or so! *hugs*


----------



## bernina

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone the best for whatever part of the cycle you're in. Hoping for nice juicy follies for Fitzy tomorrow at the scan and a great response on MarsMaiden's next medicated cycle. Hope they can figure out what dose works best for you. Seems like the 100iu for a longer period of days would make the most sense, but of course I'm no doctor!

Vicky and Wendy, best of luck during the 2ww, can't wait to follow your progress all the way to a couple of BFP's!!!


----------



## Weewendyg

Morning Ladies!

Itzy - can't wait to hear how your scan goes today! Just FYI - my follies were slow growing at first, but as my OB put it "Wow...those came out of nowhere!"...I ended up with a 19/17.5/16/14 the day prior to trigger, was given one more dose to let them grow a little more and then triggered...one week into 2ww at this point.

Mars/Iso - Good Luck to you both next cycle! Make sure you keep us posted.

To date, I have been following preg tests to watch the HCG "leaving my system" since trigger injection. This morning - undetectable at 8dpo. My boobs are so tender, yesterday I had an absolutely awful migraine (and can't take anything right now for fear of ruining something), the headache made me sick to my stomach, bloated and I have occasional nausea. I just wish I knew if it was the Progesterone playing tricks on me or possibly early symptoms?? 

Wish I had a crystal ball!!!! 

Good Luck Ladies - thinking about all of you.....

Fitzy - can't wait to hear how the scan went!!!!

Wee


----------



## fitzy79

Getting on here really quickly to update....WE HAVE FOLLIE MOVEMENT!!!!

One lovely dominant 16mm fella that I actually fell in love with when I saw it on the screen!! He said no fear of any of the others catching up which is all good(although secretly I would've loved 2!!)

Will be triggering tomorrow morning as I had originally hoped..Gonal_F tonight and tomorrow night(just for good measure) means that by time of ovulation on Sunday evening Mr. Follie will be releasing a ripe, juicy egg ready for fertilisation!!

I'm so relieved that at least my body has responded...anything else will be the cherry on the icing on the cake!! 

WeeWendy...the progesterone gives all the PG symptoms and it's so annoying. Still you're halfway there now and here's hoping and praying that next week will bring you the bigges, fattest :bfp:!!


----------



## Weewendyg

Thanks fitzy!!!

Sooooo glad to hear your scan went well - i went thru exactly what you did with not responding as quickly as had hoped - but a 16mm with more injections will be perfect!!!!! I'll have my fingers and toes crossed for you!!!!

Now I'm just going to sit back and try not to symptom spot! YEAH RIGHT! Ugh...Progesterone is such an unfair treatment!!!!

LOADS OF STICKY VIBES TO YOU!!!!

Wendy


----------



## vicks78

Sorry I haven't been on here in a couple of days, unfortunately got bogged down with work - ugh!!

Anyway, Wendy all your symptoms sound positive and only 1 week to go. I have everything crossed for you and really hope you get your BFP.

Good luck Fitzy I hope it all goes well and in just over 2 weeks you have some good news!!

Update on me, I have had a few cramps and I noticed on Wednesday night that my boobs have become really tender and they have never been before ever so I'm really hoping thats a good sign. No other symptoms so don't want to think too much about it but this next week is gonna be torture!! 

Babydust to everyone xxx


----------



## sterretjie

hiya ladies

I'm 13dpiui today and i feel a little bit down as my symptoms that i experienced stopped. at about 8/9dpiui i felt a few sharp pains / twinges in my left ovary that i haven't experienced before and that started given me hope and also very very sore breasts up until 2 days ago then that stopped as well. Do you think that i could still have a chance of being pregnant. I need to test this friday but i'm scared that i'll be dissappointed again. I was so excited this month about the 2 nice mature follies and really thought that this would be my month?

Have you experienced any symptoms that went away and the still got bfp?


----------



## MarsMaiden

Fitzy - I guess you are now firmly in the tww? Hope you got plenty of bding in over the weekend! (I love how it is ok on here to be so nosy about people's sex lives  )

Vicks - how are you getting on hon? You must be nearly ready for testing?

Wendy - I saw your post in the other thread so will just *hug* you again here and hope that it works out!

Steertje - I was on progesterone but noticed that my symptoms in general eased off in general in the last week before my bfn although my bbs were sore all the way through. The cramps and that were still there but just lesser. What I noticed most was that my mood improved a lot. I am sure that lots of people though would say that their symptoms went away and they got a bfp so I really don't think there's any hard and fast way of knowing either way (and that's not what you want to hear either!!) Unfortunately I think the hormones on the medicated cycles really do throw our bodies out and so you can't rely on what you're feeling or what's normal for you as it will constantly change, the only truth is the window on that little stick!


----------



## vicks78

I'm out!!! Was soooo positive so had the shock of my life when on Wednesday morning I went to the toilets and noticed some spotting - 2 days early!!! Was absolutely devastated and couldn't bring myself to come on here until today. AF came properly with a vengence yesterday so know it definitely wasn't meant to be this month. I have a consultation on Monday with my FS to go over the next steps so I can look forward to that and start to move on. Think this week is up there with one of the worst of my life!!


----------



## fitzy79

So sorry Vicks...sending lots of positivity for next cycle. Hope your meeting with FS goes ok:hugs:


----------



## bernina

Vicks I'm so very sorry that the witch got you!!! Glad to hear you have an appointment to discuss next steps coming up soon. All the best for a very BFP next cycle! :hugs:

Good luck to the rest of the gals in the 2ww!!!! Baby dust and sticky glue!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Vicks - so sorry this cycle was a bust, it's always hard as we all build ourselves up and the let down is always tough. Hopefully the next cycle will be the one for you and you will get some good advice from your FS.

Fitzy - how are you getting on hon? Hope the tww is being kind.

I'm on my natural cycle and now have my calender for IUI no.3. Next scan is booked for 4th of October so next IUI should be sometime that week assuming all goes well at the scan. They are keeping me on the same dose and timing of meds as last time though so will not be getting my hopes up too much. Interestingly I seem to be ovulating late this cycle, CD16 and getting some signs but still waiting for a positive opk. Guess it could mean that this cycle is anovulatory also but if I did ovulate late, I wonder if that's why my follies are staying so small on the medicated cycles, maybe I just need a bit longer for everything to happen. Such a pain that the clinic are so rigid on their timescales!! The latest I can have the trigger is CD12 as iui has to be no later than the Friday which will always be on cd13 - madness!


----------



## fitzy79

Hi MarsM...I'm grand..muddling on through the TWW and having all the yucky fake symptoms that progesterone brings..next weekend will tell the tale so trying to just remain positive until proven otherwise.

Does seem a bummer that your clinic are so bloody rigid about the timing. I still think you get triggered very early but what do I know??!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm on injectables with IUI this cycle! I've done 3 injections so far, and I'm freaking out because I have no ovary pain/pressure/twinges that I've had in natural, Clomid, and Soy Isoflavone cycles. Does that mean I'm not responding to the meds? Or....??? My first scan is in 2.5 days, and I think I'll go crazy before then! :wacko: LOL

Btw, good luck to all! :dust:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Fitzy - positivity is good!! Really hoping that you will get your sticky bean this time. Yeah the clinic is a nightmare, if it wasn't free I might complain!  They only have capacity to do one IUI per week hence they are so careful about timing the cycle to fit into a set week, it's crazy but that's where I am.

Megg - *waves* I replied to your other thread but wanted to say Hi here! Good luck again! What cycle day is your first scan scheduled for? Are you taking anything to shut down your natural cycle? I take Buserilin which shuts down my bodies own production of FSH and LH and then take Puregon which is the artificial FSH. I always find it quite reassuring that my cycles are being totally controlled (one day it might even work! lol)


----------



## Megg33k

MarsMaiden said:


> Fitzy - positivity is good!! Really hoping that you will get your sticky bean this time. Yeah the clinic is a nightmare, if it wasn't free I might complain!  They only have capacity to do one IUI per week hence they are so careful about timing the cycle to fit into a set week, it's crazy but that's where I am.
> 
> Megg - *waves* I replied to your other thread but wanted to say Hi here! Good luck again! What cycle day is your first scan scheduled for? Are you taking anything to shut down your natural cycle? I take Buserilin which shuts down my bodies own production of FSH and LH and then take Puregon which is the artificial FSH. I always find it quite reassuring that my cycles are being totally controlled (one day it might even work! lol)

:hi: Thanks! My scan is scheduled for CD8. I'm only taking Follistim at this point. I didn't even know that I could be taking something else! I know a decent bit about TTC, but I know very little about ART. So, I'm sort of a newbie in this area.

I'm sure it will work one day... and I would be willing to bet that it will even be soon!!! :hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

Hi Megg, just to let you know I didn't have any twinges, tweaks, ovary pain etc with my injections and it had worked perfectly both cycles to date so try not to stress. Best of luck with the cycle!!


----------



## bernina

Same here, I didn't really feel too much from the shots. Maybe a bit stronger at the actual ovulation, and some bloating, but nothing noticeably different than non medicated cycles. Best of luck!!


----------



## Megg33k

fitzy79 said:


> Hi Megg, just to let you know I didn't have any twinges, tweaks, ovary pain etc with my injections and it had worked perfectly both cycles to date so try not to stress. Best of luck with the cycle!!

Thank you!!! :hugs:


----------



## MarsMaiden

Fitzy - any news hon? Thinking of you *hugs*

I have just started taking norethisterone to delay my period, I think I start injections on the 26th so a way to go yet but I always seem to feel better when I'm taking something! Like I'm doing something positive to move forwards.

Megg - I think your IUI is today? Good luck with that! I wanted to ask you a question about soy (I lurk in the soy ladies thread!): On my last IUI cycle I spotted for five days before AF despite being on progesterone support. When I mentioned this to the clinic they said that they could add in estrogen to my meds but I would have to speak to the FS first. My appointment with the FS though isn't til 9th November which is after my next cycle will be over and done with! So, I am considering taking soy alongside my injectables to try and up my estrogen levels, what do you think? I don't think it would do any harm but am nervous of messing up whatever the injectables are doing...


----------



## Megg33k

Ohhhhh... uhm... I don't know, Mars! I think I'd be too scared to screw something up... but I don't know it would actually harm anything. Hmm... I wish I had an answer! :hugs:

Yes, today is my IUI!!


----------



## fitzy79

Think the witch is flying in girls...not here yet but bit of spotting and temps dropping..PANTS!!


----------



## MarsMaiden

Thanks Megg! I knew it was a tricky question! I think I have decided to leave well alone, at least that way any symptoms or issues I take to the FS appointment will be real ones and not down to anything else. It's jsut disappointing to be going into a fresh cycle with so little hope!

Fitzy - I'm so sorry hon. *hugs* Not quite sure what else to say really, was really hoping it would work first time for you again. Do you know when you'll try again?


----------



## Megg33k

Does anyone know what these figures mean? I'm concerned mostly with the "clinical pregnancy odds ratio"... I can't find a good definition of that!

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4088/4989554170_81534a3def_b.jpg


----------



## MarsMaiden

Hi Megg, He is comparing the success percentages as ratios. i.e. say, for every 100 women who fall pregant below age 37, only 58 women over age 37 will fall, hence this is noted as a significant decrease and age is a big risk factor. The same for the sperm count. The last box indicates that HMG IUI is 2.15 times more likely to be successful than natural IUI hence the significant increase. Does that make sense?

Hope you IUI went well and that the tww will pass speedily for you!


----------



## Megg33k

MarsMaiden said:


> Hi Megg, He is comparing the success percentages as ratios. i.e. say, for every 100 women who fall pregant below age 37, only 58 women over age 37 will fall, hence this is noted as a significant decrease and age is a big risk factor. The same for the sperm count. The last box indicates that HMG IUI is 2.15 times more likely to be successful than natural IUI hence the significant increase. Does that make sense?
> 
> Hope you IUI went well and that the tww will pass speedily for you!

OMG! That makes SO MUCH more sense now! Thank you! I usually am pretty good with that stuff... but perhaps 3am isn't the appropriate time to try and decipher charts or tables about medical info! LOL


----------

